# Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland



## AngelAndy20 (24. Oktober 2005)

*Moin zusammen,*

*waren gestern zu viert in Holland, Roermond im Yachthafen auf Raubfisch. 2 Angler, Phillip und ich + ein Fotograf und ein Schaulustiger:m *
*Nach der Lauferei wurde erstmal gechillt:*
http://img455.*ih.us/img455/742/chillrunde0vd.jpg

*Dannach entdeckten wir auf einer deutschen Yacht folgenden Angler:*
http://img462.*ih.us/img462/1155/nachtangler6eq.jpg

*Der folgendes in der Nacht gefangen hatte:*
http://img466.*ih.us/img466/6152/zander4ck.jpg

*Die Fische wurden alle abgeschlagen, ohne Herzstich, er hatte Angst die Gallenblase zu treffen. Habe ihm dann den Kiemenschnitt gezeigt.*
*Dannach versuchte er 2 Zander auf dem Steg zu verschenken, da er keine Verwendung dafür hatte - manche lernens nie...|gr: *

*Naja, es fing an zu regnen-und das kommt dabei raus, wenn man am Schirm spart:*
http://img481.*ih.us/img481/9985/amschirmsparer1cl.jpg

*Währenddessen fing der "Schaulustige" nach einer kurzen Unterweisung im Regen Köfi auf Köfi:*
http://img484.*ih.us/img484/503/angellehrling4vt.jpg

*Da befürchtete ich schon, ihn mit dem Angelvirus infiziert zu haben.*
*Wir hockten derweil unter meinem Angelschirm (ich saß vorn, da wo der knirps steht - obwohl schirm und die 2 sitzgelegenheiten von mir waren - ich hab wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht :m ):*
http://img488.*ih.us/img488/4975/schirmlager1nd.jpg

*Derweil bestätigte der ehemals Schaulustige seine Infektion (man beachte die Schirmhaltung!!!):*
http://img455.*ih.us/img455/7355/angellehrling24dr.jpg

*Gefangen haben wir nichts, obwohl die Köfis in Massen (!!!) da waren und auch immer wieder sprangen - aber es war trotzdem n geiles Angeln!*

*Gruß by Andy*


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

schönes Wetter#6 #6 :q :q :q :q 

scheint ja, als hättet ihr richtig Spaß gehabt :q :q :q :q


----------



## philg (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Ja allerdings es war ein geiles angeln.. kann ich bur bestätigen auch wenn das wetter sch..... war ! 
Der gekonnte wurf von dem "schaulustigen" war das beste am ganzen Tag.. man hörte nur einen dumpfen aufprall und ein paar erschreckte leute..
und dann hatte er mal eben 20 meter zurück geworfen auf ein stahlboot..
die leute meinten ja nur er sollte die andere seite kaputt machen diese würden sie noch für die versicherung gebrauchen.. ;-)
und dann den haken mit dem köderfisch schön langsam über das boot ziehen, das sieht man auch nicht alle tage.. absolut genial.. gut das ich vorher einen schirm bekommen habe hinter dem ich mich verstecken konnte...
Aber war schon ein cooler tag.. wird auch nicht der letzte sein für diesen Herbst/ Winter...

Viele Grüße @ all !
Phil


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hallo

irgendwie sieht das so aus, als hättet ihr mehr auf dem Steg rumgesessen und euch vor dem Wasser versteckt, als geangelt :q. Für solche Fälle habe ich ne GoreTex Paclite Kombo, da kann man nicht mehr nass werden, ein super Produkt!

Ich muss auch unbedingt ans Wasser.
Wenn doch nur diese verdammte Erkältung nicht wäre...

Was sind das eigentlich für winzige Zander? Der hat die abgeknüppelt? Die Aasgeier sterben nicht aus :v 

Gruß


----------



## marca (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Die Zander sehen wirklich auf dem Foto winzig aus!
Und außerdem darf das blöde A...loch doch sowieso nur zwei Zander haben.
Und die drei Stück hältert der auch noch!
Schlägt alle ab
und will dann zwei verschenken!!
So ein ignoranter Pisser!!!
Tut mir leid, habe ich keine ander Bezeichnung für.
Wegen solcher "tollen Deutschen" gibts dann Probleme.


----------



## Dieter1952 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

_Schöne Aufnahmen,wenn ich mir vorstelle,wie groß die Zander in ein paar Jahren gewesen wären|gr: ? Erkläre mir doch bitte mal den Kiemenschnitt!_


----------



## Chani04 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hallo Andy!
Na Du scheinst ja trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt zu haben...
Das ist ja die Hauptsache....
Dazu das der Mann den Haken schön langsam über das Boot gezogen hat naja Schweinerei kann man da nur sagen...
Was mich aber Richtig Sauer macht sind die Zander!!!!
Wieso lässt er sie den dann nicht wieder Frei? Wenn er doch eh nur einen will???
Ich enlasse fast alle Fische wieder in die Freiheit....
Ausser wo es echt nur Qüalerrei wäre, wegen verschlucktem Haken....
Aber ansonsten entnehme ich gerade mal Köfi....
So ein Verhalten ist echt zum Kotz....
Und dann noch nicht mal richtig Töten können....
Hoffe er konnte sich was von Dir anhören lol
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Oh je,  mal ein paar Klarstellungen:
- Derjenige, der den Blinker (wie kommt Mr. Phillip auf KöFi?) über das andere Boot gezogen hat war unser "Schaulustiger" mit meiner Spinnrute, die ich ihm anvertraut hab
- Die Zander hatten tief geschluckt, waren sämtlich mit Vorfach gehältert.
- Ich habe nichts gesagt, da Phillips Eltern an diesem Steg ihre Yacht liegen haben und ich da strenggenommen garnicht fischen darf - also Fäuste in den Taschen.
- Der Kiemenschnitt wurde schon oft im Board auch bildlich gezeigt, ich versuche trotzdem mal ihn kurz zu erklären:

Fisch wie gehabt betäuben - Dann ein Messer von der Seite zwischen Kiemen und Bauch bringen, nach unten durchschneiden.
Wenn Du das richtig machst (geht kaum falsch) spritzt das Blut schwallartig raus. Sie bluten besser aus, es geht schneller und man trifft garantiert nix falsches (galle...)

Gruß Andy


----------



## Dieter1952 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

_Danke Andy für Deine schnelle Antwort,_
_habe bis jetzt immer den Herzstich gemacht und noch nie die Galle erwischt. War mir nicht bekannt, das der Fisch auch so schnell und sicher getötet werden kann. Werde aber wohl bei meiner Metode bleiben._


----------



## marca (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Mit Vorfach hältern ist ja noch asozialer!!
Wie gesagt, wenn der Tünnes die Tiere schon abkeulen muss, sollte er es sofort machen!
Und mehr als zwei Zander ist VERBOOOOTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeKu (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*



			
				Chani04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich enlasse fast alle Fische wieder in die Freiheit....


 
Sorry aber ich verstehe Leute wie dich nicht, für dich ist Angeln so wie ich das sehe Sport? erkläre mir dann aber bitte was für Sport das sein soll einen Fisch zu fangen, ein Pfoto von ihm zu machen und ihn dann wieder ins Wasser zu werfen.
Das ist genauso wie wenn der Bauer ein Huhn den halben Tag jagt bis das Huhn vor erschöpfung schon fast tot ist, um es zu fangen - so aus Spaß um sich Fit zu halten, Sport? DAS ist quälerei wenn du mich fragt und nicht wenn man die Fische hältert die man abschlägt wenn man nach hause geht.
Ein richtiger Angler geht angeln um einige Fisch zu fangen weil er sie essen möchte, wenn ich angeln gehe dann nur aus dem Grund, wenn ich 2 gute Fisch habe dann packe ich ein und fahr nach Hause. Wenn ich Fische fange die zu klein sind werfe ich sie natürlich wieder rein, wenn der Fisch zu tief geschluckt hat dann wird er getötet in Stücke geschnitten und als Futter für andere Fisch ins Wasser geworfen.

Ihr dürft diese Sportfischer mit Fischer nicht vergleichen, in meinen Augen haben genau diese Sportfischer das ganze angeln mehr oder weniger kaputt gemacht, jeder Depp, sag mal, macht einen Schein und meint dann er ist der Größte, da werden Hechte gezogen und durch die Runde gereicht, fotografiert, geküsst, gestreichelt und was weiß ich was noch, um ihn dann wieder ins Wasser zu werfen, meint ihr dem Fisch macht das nix?
Sucht euch besser eine andere Sportart bzw. geht laufen oder sonst was, Tiere dazu zu benutzen um einen Sport auszuüben ist nicht richtig und Leute wie du sollten dann lieber die Klappe von wegen hältern halten.
Das bezieht sich auf alles, z.B. Pferderennen usw. all das ist nicht richtig!


----------



## Lachsy (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

jetzt fang hier nicht wieder ne C&R diskussion an. In holland bleibt es jedem frei den Fisch zurückzusetzen oder seine erlaubten 2 Zander mitzunehmen. Jeder wie er mag 

@andy schöne bilder, das mit den baby zandern geht nunmal garnicht
sag mal an welchen hafen warst du?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## marca (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Wie Lachsy schon sagt; bitte jetzt keine C&R Diskussion hier draus machen.
Wir reden hier übers Angeln in den Niederlanden und der Typ hat zweimal gegen geltende Regeln verstoßen.
Er hat nicht mehr als zwei Zander zu töten und schon gar nicht zu hältern!
Und das auch noch mit Vorfach.
BASTA!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeKu (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> BASTA!!!!!!!!


 
Bleib mal locker und geschmeidig, ein Gesetz sagt auch das auf der A57 Richtung Genep 120 als Höchsgeschwindigkeit gilt, und wer hält sich nicht daran? genau, die Holländer, also sei mal leise mit deinen Regeln und die Deutschen sind jaaa sooooo schlim.
Man darf alles, man darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen! BASTA!!!!!!!! <-- brauchtst du noch mehr Ausrufenzeichen? #d


----------



## Dieter1952 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib mal locker und geschmeidig, ein Gesetz sagt auch das auf der A57 Richtung Genep 120 als Höchsgeschwindigkeit gilt, und wer hält sich nicht daran? genau, die Holländer, also sei mal leise mit deinen Regeln und die Deutschen sind jaaa sooooo schlim.
> Man darf alles, man darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen! BASTA!!!!!!!! <-- brauchtst du noch mehr Ausrufenzeichen? #d


 
*?????*


----------



## philg (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

der typ liegt schon seit nem halben jahr bei uns am steg und der meint der wäre der beste !das sagt doch schon alles.. aber wenns hart auf hart kommt hat der keine ahnung.. der hat noch nicht mal einen angelschein.. aber uns ist der nicht in die quere gekommen ! 
gruß @ all
phil


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hallo

@BeKu Es schaut so aus: Wir sind in NL Gäste und sollten uns den dort üblichen Gepflogenheiten anpassen. Dazu gehört unter anderem, das die meisten heimischen Angler die Entnahme auf ein Mindestmaß reduzieren (Ja, es gibt auch dort schwarze Schafe...) und auch, das C&R nicht nur erlaubt sondern sogar gewünscht ist.
Jetzt rate mal, warum die Raubfischbestände dort so groß sind?
Vieles wurde verboten, weil sich gerade die Angler, die in D keinen Angelschein haben dort mit beiden Händen bedient haben.
Die Entnahme von max. zwei Zandern ist erlaubt, keiner sagt, das man die mitnehmen muss, oder? 
Und noch eine Frage: Rate mal, warum die Angler, die regelmäßig nach NL fahren so eine Geheimniskrämerei um gute Angelstellen etc. betreiben? Richtig, weil die Aasgeier mitlesen....und der Ruf der deutschen Angler in NL weiter leiden würde. Du hast in einem anderen Thema nach Angelstellen gefragt? Seltsam das keiner was weiß...hmmmm.
Nichts gegen dich persönlich, wenn jemand unbedingt einen Zander essen will dann soll er einen mitnehmen und es dann gut sein lassen, das machen die Holländer auch. Aber losgepoltert hast du ganz ordentlich, oder? 
Zander mit Vorfach hältern ist zum :v


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> ..........Bleib mal locker und geschmeidig, ein Gesetz sagt auch das auf der A57 Richtung Genep 120 als Höchsgeschwindigkeit gilt.........


 
tolles Argument, weil die anderen es nicht richtig machen mußt du es auch nicht richtig machen oder wie?#6 
und überhaupt solltest du die Füße mal schön still halten, ich denke das die Leute hier genug erfahrung haben um zu beurteilen wie man in denn Niederlanden mit Fischen umgeht. *Es geht hier um die Maas in Limburg, Niederlande*. Wir kennen die dortigen Bestimmungen bezüglich der Fangbegrezungen ich weiß aber nicht ob du sie kennst, also erst informieren und dann hier so unangenehm schreiben. Und vor allem regt es einen halt auf wenn wegen Leute die sich nicht an die niederländischen Fischerreibestimmungen und Gesetze halten immer wieder neue beschränkungen auf uns, die fast jede Woche dort angeln, zu kommen obwohl wir uns bemühen die Bestimmungen und Gesetze einzuhalten und darum geht es  halt und nicht um C&R. Es ist nun mal so das alle immer über einen Kamm geschert werden und dann heißt es oder es sieht dann für unsere niederländischen Nachbarn immer so aus das sich die Deutschen nicht an ihre Bestimmungen und Gesetze  halten. Und dann sind im nächsten Jahr die Bestimmungen schärfer und das möchte ja eigentlich keiner.(Es seih denn sie sind sinnvoll)

PS: Leider kann man aus deinem P.Profil auch nicht erkennen ob du öfters in der gegend bist und auch bescheid zu wisssen scheinst. Tja  anonüm bleiben wollen aber dann hier so reden schwingen ,nenenenenene:g 

@Andy schon komisch wo so eine Fotostory hinführen kann ,sorry. Die Gerüchteküsche brodelt...............


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hallo

@ Siff-Cop Alles, senkrecht, schon heiß? Ich muss noch meine Mandentzündung in den Griff kriegen |supergri  (Antbiotika, trallala...), dann kanns auch schon los gehen...schärf schon mal die haken:m .

@Andy Nicht anmachen lassen. Ich finde die Idee gut und werde beim nächsten mal auch ne Fotostory machen. Darf ich den Titel schon verraten? "Nakte Karpfen auf der Matte, Staffel 1"
Habt ihr nur mit Köfi versucht? 

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

ufffffffffffff|uhoh: :q 

trotzdem:
amüsante Storry#6 :q


----------



## krauthi (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hallo andy 


erst mal glückwunsch zu den tollen bildern 
und zu dem spinner mit den zandern ist ja jetzt genug losgelassen worden

aber eins ist sicher *solche leute die das C&R und geltende gesetze  in holland mit füßen treten und auch noch darauf stolz sind* haben auf den treffen die ich plane und veranstalte nichts verloren 
und wenns jetzt nicht deutlich war wer damit gemeint ist 
dem kann ich das gerne noch mal per Pn mitteilen 



gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hallo Andy,

schöner Bilderbericht.
Ich finde die Zander auch relativ klein.
Sind das denn normale Zander, also welche, wie es sie auch im Rhein gibt, oder sog. "Küchenzander"?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

@AngelAndy20

Schöne Bilder die du uns da zeigst. Toll, dass ihr jede Menge Spaß hattet, obwohl das Wetter doch eher zu wünschen übrig ließ. #6

Sind das eure Bötchen auf dem 1. Bild.


----------



## BSZocher (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hi Leute
@AngelAndy20:
Mail mich mal an wegen der Begebenheit mit den 3 Zandern.
Da ich glaube den genaueren Ort zu kennen geht mich das auch persönlich Etwas an und möchte dagegen etwas tun.
Danke


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hatte seit Montag leider keine Möglichkeit mehr online zu gehn, sodass ich einen Großteil der Antworten erst heute lesen kann.
Danke Lachsy für dein Posting, das hätt grad noch gefehlt.
Wenn er die drei Zander selbst gegessen hätte - hätt ich kein Problem damit gehabt! Er kann ja 2 am Samstag und einen am Sonntag gefangen haben und es heißt doch "2 pro mann und tag" oder?
Dass man diese Größe, gerade in Holland, besonders als Deutscher besser wieder releast sollte jedem klar sein.
Wie der Hafen heißt muss Phillip euch sagen, ich weiss nix da oben:q 
Und ja, wir habns nur mit Köfi probiert, ich allerdings auch mit Zocker, Gufi und Spinner - aber niente.
Vielleicht sind wir sonntag wieder da:m


----------



## Gunni77 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hallo

Wie dem auch sei, mit Haken im Hals in den Kescher werfen...ekelhaft.



> Vielleicht sind wir sonntag wieder da:m


 
Na, dann wünsche ich mal mehr Erfolg......und besseres wetter :q 

Gruß


----------



## philg (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

Hi alle zusammen der Hafen heißt "De Rosslag" und der ist in Herten..
Ich denke über die armen zander haben wir uns jetzt genug unterhalten..
nochmal werde ich das nicht zulassen.. nächstes mal halte ich nicht den Mund da der typ mir eh auf den senkel geht..
Wir sind wie Andy schon sagt event. am Sonntag wieder da..
Hoffe das dann alles besser klappt..
Viele Grüße @ all

Phil


----------



## barta (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*

wieso seit ihr denn so ruhig geblieben, als ihr gesehen habt, was der deutsche penner da macht?!
sofort aufs maul, bei nichteinsehen und dann ins wasser...nach 2-3 mal überlegt er sichs vielleicht...anzeigen kannste ja immernoch, bzw. jemand, der ihn nicht verhauen hat... das ist meine meinung dazu...
und jetzt kommt mir nicht, mit gewalt kann man nix erreichen...da habe ich aber GANZ andere erfahrungen gemacht!!!
es gibt halt immer wieder leute, denen juckt einfach das fell...

wär es nicht schon ein erfolg, wenn er danach nichtmehr angelt?!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bildbericht Angelandy20 in Holland*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> @AngelAndy20:
> Mail mich mal an wegen der Begebenheit mit den 3 Zandern.
> Da ich glaube den genaueren Ort zu kennen geht mich das auch persönlich Etwas an und möchte dagegen etwas tun.
> Danke


 
Heuchlerei, nichts als Heuchlerei.

Mir und Phil einen reinwürgen, das willst du, weil ich dir quer gekommen bin.

@Barta: Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder???|kopfkrat


----------

